# New Fluval Flora 14.5 Gallon Kit



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're not curved - it's just a tall-ish, siliconed tank. It's high quality compared to the old Ebi/Flora. Thicker glass. Much more sturdy and attractive.

It's been out since 2017 but just hasn't been too popular. Fluval doesn't seem like it's put much effort into marketing. A mistake on their part, if you ask me.

I think it's a nice deal if you can get your hands on one - especially in Canada. Nice tank, nice AquaClear filter, nice LED fixture. Substrate is decent but the CO2 system should immediately be sold on fleabay or traded for whatever you can get out of it.

In US prices: the tank is easily worth $100, LED $85-$90, substrate $15ish, Filter $30. The $200ish price tag I usually see accompanying the kit is worth it. I guess that's, what, $800 Canadian? Maybe $850? (Sorry, couldn't resist a bad joke)


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! That's too bad that the class is not curved...bummer, but it does look nice. Is it my imagination or is the back of the tank frosted? Hard to tell from pictures.

It came out in 2017?!?!?!? We are just getting them in Canada! Priced at $349. Not quite $800 but almost half.

I could get it for just under $300....but still seems a lot to pay. I wouldn't use the CO2...or maybe I will until it runs out as I have my Paintball tank setup. I kinda like these integrated Fluval kits in general. 

Do you have one by the way? 



somewhatshocked said:


> They're not curved - it's just a tall-ish, siliconed tank. It's high quality compared to the old Ebi/Flora. Thicker glass. Much more sturdy and attractive.
> 
> It's been out since 2017 but just hasn't been too popular. Fluval doesn't seem like it's put much effort into marketing. A mistake on their part, if you ask me.
> 
> ...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think it's a bummer at all. All of these mid-range tanks with curved corners cause lots of distortion and tend to be thinner - even the Dennerle tanks. The old Ebi/Flora was... meh. The fact that it's siliconed means you don't have to deal with distortion and it looks better overall. Thicker glass and better silicone makes it more sturdy.

No, don't have one. I did have the original Ebi, though. Kept it for less than a year. If I needed to get a new setup and didn't already have all the components, it's definitely a tank kit I'd consider.

Yes, was released in late 2017. It's possible it was merely announced then, as I didn't personally see it hit stores until sometime in 2018. It's more popular in the Canadian market. I think there are a couple retailers that have it for less than the $300 you mention. So shop around if you're interested in one. Though... CA$300 is a good price. That's roughly US$225. Would probably be more expensive to put the entire kit together on your own. 

You could sell the CO2 kit on fleabay - and maybe sell the Fluval Stratum if you don't have plans for it - and use what you make to buy better substrate, livestock or plants.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool looking tank, had i known about this when i got my spec 16 I would have probably gone with the flora


----------

